# Viper 5902 question



## traider79 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi People!! I am new here to this site and all I can say is wow alot of info floating around here which is great. 

I just had the 5902 Viper install in my Kia Soul. I had it installed by a local shop here. All is well but not sure if the defroster feature would work or not when I hit it it says "not enabled" I looked in the manual and it says need to be turned on by installer. 

#1 I see that I do not need any additional items they just need to hook it up or switch some wiring is this correct? I can not find any info at all about it with this car. 

#2 I have 4 aux channels when I hit 1 through 3 it says "aux channel pulsed output" - What the heck does that mean?

#3 On aux 4 when I hit it it says "Output" - which makes me think that it does something else with this channel but see or hear nothing. 

I called the installer but they will not be back for a week any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

traider79 said:


> Hi People!! I am new here to this site and all I can say is wow alot of info floating around here which is great.
> 
> I just had the 5902 Viper install in my Kia Soul. I had it installed by a local shop here. All is well but not sure if the defroster feature would work or not when I hit it it says "not enabled" I looked in the manual and it says need to be turned on by installer.
> 
> ...




All alarms have extra features, not all are hooked up so you would need to go back and they can hook it up(defroster) to an extra channel but will need other things like a relay. Not sure as to the other channels but they can be used for things like window roll up and down, witch needs a controller package they can't just hook it up.


----------

